# στο περίπου



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2012)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτό το "περίπου" στο παρακάτω κείμενο; Kind of? Almost? Κάτι άλλο; 

Κουράστηκα να 'μαστε στο περίπου. Περίπου φίλοι, περίπου εραστές, περίπου τίποτα.


----------



## ChicGal (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had it with "kinda": kinda friends, kinda lovers, kinda nothing.
(Again, a Midwesterner's take.) :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 19, 2012)

ChicGal said:


> I've had it with "kinda": kinda friends, kinda lovers, kinda nothing.
> (Again, a Midwesterner's take.) :)



+1 (for what it's worth).


----------



## panadeli (Jan 19, 2012)

more or less?


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2012)

Θα τολμήσω να προτείνω "almost".

_Ι am tired of almost being. Almost friends, almost lovers, almost nothing._

Ξέρω ότι ακούγεται κάπως, αλλά μού αρέσει το "almost nothing" σαν απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Όποιος φοβάται το _kinda_ πάντως, παίρνει το κομιλφό αγγλικό _*sort of*_: _We're sort of friends, sort of lovers, sort of nothing at all_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2012)

Ωραίο! Αλλά η αρχή θα είναι δύσκολη - ίσως: "I'm tired of sorts:"


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ωραίο! Αλλά η αρχή θα είναι δύσκολη - ίσως: "I'm tired of sorts:"



_I'm sort of tired of being short of..._


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2012)

Και γιατί όχι και quasi.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ωραίο! Αλλά η αρχή θα είναι δύσκολη - ίσως: "I'm tired of sorts:"



Μα το καλύτερο το έχει ήδη κατοχυρώσει η ChicGal: _I've had it with "sort of"..._


----------

